# Research Associate position interview with A-start and salary range



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello

I will have an phone/skype informal Interview with A-star institute for Research Associate position. Can somebody tell me what to expect and any good advice. Also if all goes good can anybody tell me what the salary rang for Research Associate Engineer position at A-Start in Singapore? I have Master by Research but dont have PhD. 

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

S$4000-5000/month probably


----------



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Is that ok for a good life in Singapore?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Depends on what you call a good life.
S$4000/month is o.k. for a single person (but not enough to have your own apartment - you must share one!). For a family it's not enough.


----------



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

ok. But I heard that depends on the experience can get 5000-6000 a mount. And also depends wher u live u can get some small apartments (studios, around 20-30 square meters) outside the city and not luxury one for good prize.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course there may be special opportunities that pay more, depending on your skills and experience and how urgent they want you. But with the general focus on Ph.D. holders in Singapore R&D institutes, mere M.Sc. holders are underprivedged. You may be offered an assistantship with the opportunity to prepare a Ph.D., which is counted as major benefit so the pay is less than S$3000/month.
Residential construction in Singapore is heavily geared towards families, so there are very few small apartments and those are as expensive as bigger flats. If you find any (government housing or HDB) flat for below S$2000/month, count yourself lucky and accept the 60min commute to work! (But I suggest to budget S$3000/month for something more reasonable - or rent a room for around S$1000.)


----------



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Its a position and not a postgraduate opportunity for PhD. So the position is Research Associate. Y mean even with that position I can not get more than 3000 a mount?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

With public institutes, there is normally no negotiation of the salary possible. You either take it or leave it.
Please post here what they offer you - I am curious too!

P.S.: What does "a mount" mean? You seem to use that expression a lot ...


----------



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry I mean monthly, or mount . So like monthly salary. My error


----------

